# The Supermarket



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

A new supermarket opened near our home. It has an automatic water mister to keep the produce fresh. Just before it goes on, you hear the sound of distant thunder and the smell of fresh rain. 

When you pass the milk cases, you hear cows mooing and you experience the scent of freshly mowed hay. 

In the meat department there is the aroma of charcoal grilled steaks with onions. 

When you approach the egg case, you hear hens cluck and cackle, and the air is filled with the pleasing aroma of bacon and eggs frying. 

The bread department features the tantalizing smell of fresh baked bread & cookies. 



I don't buy toilet paper there any more


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling I was wondering where the grody one would pop up. I had other visions in my head, but this one is cleaner than mine (and this one is dirty ).


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

nw that's really funny


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

smiddy said:


> !rolling I was wondering where the grody one would pop up. I had other visions in my head, but this one is cleaner than mine (and this one is dirty ).


No dirtier than some swamps Ive seen. 

Had to post something for a little fun as it is looking like no other normal thread for Friday is appearing anywhere today ya know.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> No dirtier than some swamps Ive seen.
> 
> Had to post something for a little fun as it is looking like no other normal thread for Friday is appearing anywhere today ya know.


Are you anticipating something?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Are you anticipating something?


Not publicly anyway  ...thats against the rules  ....but what I think about in my own little twisted head is fair game right :lol: :lol: ?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> When you approach the egg case, you hear hens cluck and cackle,


Do they sell duck eggs?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Not anymore.... they all *quack*ed.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Not anymore.... they all *quack*ed.


And that was a yolk, son!:lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> No dirtier than some swamps Ive seen.
> 
> Had to post something for a little fun as it is looking like no other normal thread for Friday is appearing anywhere today ya know.


Agreed, here I am in Chicago doing a USAF reunion. 

Thanks, I needed it!


----------

